# Leaf & Ale Score!!



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Yet again Mike has hooked me up!! I ordered a few samplers from him and they arrived in just 3 Days!! From the US to the UK. Been wanting to try the Illusione cigars for a while and couldnt pass up the chance to try some La Riqueza. One of the ~f9~'s is missing from the pic as I couldnt wait and fired it up. And man what great flavour :dribble: He also included a couple extras which are in the second pic and look extremely tasty. Thank you so much Mike. Your service is amazing and you have a customer for life!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice haul!


----------



## buttah (Jun 9, 2008)

Nice haul, I'd love to see your opinion on the M7's


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

buttah said:


> Nice haul, I'd love to see your opinion on the M7's


When I get round to smoking one, ill put up abit of a review with some pics. I am almost finished on the ~f9~ I lit up and its an awesome smoke. If the rest are anything like this, I think ill love them. What do you think of the M7?


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great score I cant get enough Illusiones and the M7 is my personal favorite along with the 68!!!


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

GREAT haul, way to go Mike!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

i have an 88 im gonna smoke tonight,,,,ive been holding on to it long enuf now...im sick of it taunting me !


----------



## poriggity-cl (Feb 8, 2008)

I've said it before, and I will say it again... MIKE IS THE MAN! Nice haul!
Scott


----------



## slimm-cl (Apr 7, 2008)

Awesome haul!


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

Nice pickups..I had one of the Nestor Miranda Special Selections last night and it was pretty good. I am going to have to give in and get myself an Illusione sampler at some point....:dribble:


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

I love Leaf and Ale!!!


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

Matt that is a great pickup!!! I had my first La Riqueza last night and it was wonderful!! Its a must try! Enjoy!


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Very nice!!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Those are some great cigars there,nice pick up!!


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Nice stuff Matt!!!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Thats a beautiful lineup


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Very nice cigars


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Nice grab! Those Illusiones look mighty nice:dribble:


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Just finishing off a ~68~ the only problem is there too small, I just know im gonna burn my fingers on this one :lol:


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Sweet pick up.


----------



## Rah55 (Feb 13, 2008)

Sweeet...Dion better start production cranking to keep up with you!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

matt257 said:


> Just finishing off a ~68~ the only problem is there too small, I just know im gonna burn my fingers on this one :lol:


That was also my opinion!! :lol: Too small!!

This 68 is the only Ilusione I smoked till now. I now have a fuew in my humidor, including the 2, Hg4, 68, 88, 888 and since yesterday a HL!! If they all are so tasty as the 68 I'm satisfied!! :biggrin: That M7 I still miss and he look so awesome!! Also those La Riquesa's are great looking!!
Great pickup Mathew and well done Mike!!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

great pickup


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

my my my that's real nice


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Sweet score Matt!:dribble:


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

NIce haul!!!


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Very nice looking sticks.


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Nice pickups!!! Mike hooked me up when I ordered from him also!! Great place to buy from!!!


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

poriggity said:


> I've said it before, and I will say it again... MIKE IS THE MAN! Nice haul!
> Scott


I second this!!

I got some great stash from Mike about a week ago and couldn't post the pics (mucho work and no getting to camera/pics)..

He is truly DA MAN!!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

matt257 said:


> Yet again Mike has hooked me up!! I ordered a few samplers from him and they arrived in just 3 Days!! From the US to the UK. Been wanting to try the Illusione cigars for a while and couldnt pass up the chance to try some La Riqueza. One of the ~f9~'s is missing from the pic as I couldnt wait and fired it up. And man what great flavour :dribble: He also included a couple extras which are in the second pic and look extremely tasty. Thank you so much Mike. Your service is amazing and you have a customer for life!


 WOW! Great score there Matt - from all the way across the POND! Mike is no doubt, a one-of-a-kind BOTL! AWESOME pickups - enjoy brother! 

CD


----------



## HTOWNBLKGOLFR (May 1, 2007)

cool ....


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

looks tasty! enjoy....


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

good to see since you gotta pay for all that shipping @!!!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

Nice Hit


----------



## leafandale (Jan 18, 2008)

I can't believe it only took 3 days!!


----------

